# Bracketing Exposures: Single Shutter or Continuous?



## adversus (Mar 10, 2011)

Interesting question...

I've done merges of several exposures together, but I've always adjusted the RAW exposure in software before the merge, never shot bracketed shots in camera before.

If anybody else has, tripod mounted of course, how do you fire off your shots?  The D7000 will cycle through all 3 exposure options for 3 subsequent frames.  I imagine that shooting off 3 rapid frames using continuous mode would introduce more vibrations, from the shutter actuations, right?


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2011)

Shoot in MirrorLockUp.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  If your tripod is worth anything, then vibration won't be a problem.


----------



## tirediron (Mar 10, 2011)

Single shot, not because of vibration, but simply so that I eliminate the risk of shooting more than the predetermined number of shots for that bracketing sequence and then messing everything up.  Not of course, that I have ever had that happen to me....


----------



## photocist (Mar 10, 2011)

I believe if your camera has auto bracketing you just click the shutter once and it does the rest.


----------



## adversus (Mar 10, 2011)

The D7000 will actually stop even on continuous mode once it reaches the specified number of frames (just tried it)


----------



## photocist (Mar 10, 2011)

so the problem is solved?


----------



## adversus (Mar 10, 2011)

I didn't have a problem, was more curious if the continuous shooting for bracketed frames is an accepted method, or if doing 3 individual frames would be best.


----------



## photocist (Mar 10, 2011)

how would you continuously shoot while bracketing? i dont think that would work lol....

try thinking it through next time...


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2011)

photocist said:


> how would you continuously shoot while bracketing? i dont think that would work lol....
> 
> try thinking it through next time...


 

The D7000 has a Bracketing function that will take 3 bracketed shots automatically. Pushing the Bracketing button on the left side will start the process.  If shooting in Continuous Mode, the camera will fire off 3 continuous bracketed shots.

That's how.


----------



## photocist (Mar 10, 2011)

I thought auto bracketing would take the 3 shots with only one press of the shutter. excuse my ignorance :thumbup:


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 10, 2011)

photocist said:


> I thought auto bracketing would take the 3 shots with only one press of the shutter. excuse my ignorance :thumbup:



Only if shooting in Continuous Mode.  If shooting is Single Mode, you need to press the shutter release to take each image.

Kinda like the difference between automatic weapons and semi-automatic weapons.


To the OP:  If you're shooting with a tripod, get the MC-DC2 remote release.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 10, 2011)

photocist said:


> I thought auto bracketing would take the 3 shots with only one press of the shutter. excuse my ignorance :thumbup:



Did you think the bracketing function would give you 3 images with a single shutter release?


----------



## photocist (Mar 11, 2011)

RockstarPhotography said:


> photocist said:
> 
> 
> > I thought auto bracketing would take the 3 shots with only one press of the shutter. excuse my ignorance :thumbup:
> ...


 it only seems logical.


----------



## RockstarPhotography (Mar 11, 2011)

photocist said:


> RockstarPhotography said:
> 
> 
> > photocist said:
> ...



well then, think logical.....3 things affect your exposure.  how can the camera take 3 pictures at 3 different exposures using only one setting?  something has to change to get a different exposure.


----------



## 480sparky (Mar 11, 2011)

The D7000 can bracket more than just exposure.  It can bracket flash output, Active D-Lighting or white balance.


----------



## KmH (Mar 11, 2011)

If nothing in the scene is moving, or if any motion in the scene is not critical (like for an HDR), just do the exposures in single rather than continuous mode.


----------

